# washing machine- is replacing the tub reasonable?



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

I wouldn’t think you could get the tub and even if you can it is probably expensive. Putting it in won’t be any fun either. I personally I think its time for a new washer.


----------



## V=IR (Oct 19, 2008)

Great link.

Found out the tub isn't available anyway.

Now -- I have heard that front-load washers don't clean worth beans ???


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> The bottom of the tub on my ~22 year old GE washing machine


I doubt that I'll get it to last 22 years, but I've been pretty happy with my front-load washer. It seems to do a pretty good job.


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

Front-loaders are great they are built really well and as far as I know they wash really good. Also they are easier on your clothes. The only down side is that they cost a lot and they take longer to wash. One thing some people don’t understand is that front loaders have to wash with HE detergent. Regular detergent will create soapsuds that will get in the way of the washing action of a front loader washer.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I was told the same thing about using HE detergent. Also that the suds from regular detergent don't wash off the back of the drum(?). They cause it to rust out quickly. 

I like that mine only uses 8 gallons of water per load. Supposedly. My water bill did go down after I bought it. 

Be careful though. I've read about problems with some of the brands and different models.


----------



## Preach_2 (Mar 17, 2009)

We have some friends who purchased a front loader several years ago and the wife told my wife that it retains water and smells.


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, this is one of the problems with front loaders. This website http://smellywasher.com/ sells cleaner that will solves this problem Type appliance-repair-it into the coupon box on the order form to receive a 10% discount!!


----------

